# GLoomis Nautikos rods



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a Nautikos 12 wt.that I used for years. Great lifting power, okay to cast. I don't know how the lighter weight rods perform, 12 wts are different animals.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Had a 10 that I sold years ago. Tough to cast but a real fish buster.


----------

